# Advice for Getting into Scotch/Bourbon/Whiskey



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

I want to get into Scotch, Bourbon, and Whiskey, and looking for some advice. I have done shots, and mixed it with coke, but never just sat and sipped it. I am looking for advice for things to try which is easy to drink. I have a feeling I will start with it more water down than it should be and work up to drinking it the way it is supposed to be. I have a bottle of Glenlivet 15, which I have not opened yet and will be getting a bottle of Johnnie Walker Black Label (only because it comes in a cool gift pack. My main price point is about $75, but will take suggestions for higher than that for future reference. Thanks in advance to everyone for their input.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

I should pay attention to this thread as well. I too want to get into sipping scotch with my cigars. I whiskey face it no matter what and its quite frustrating when I see someone sitting there enjoying it "saying how smooth it is" ARHG!!!!! My whiskey facing case is pretty bad too; this New years I was offered Johnny Walker Blue Label and I could barely sip it without giving a prune face. LOL.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a fan of whiskey (namely bourbon), but I'm not an expert on any level, but honestly my suggestion is to not just up and by a bottle of whiskey in that kind of price range. That's a lot of money (to me) and if you're not even sure what kind of whiskey you like you're taking a big gamble. Every whiskey has it's own characteristic. Bourbon for example tends to be sweet, a little syrupy, caramel and vanilla from the oak; it also tends to have quite a bit of heat. Irish whiskey is going to have a lot less barrel flavor and be a bit sweet and grainy. Scotch is it's own thing with so many varieties based on where it's from. Maybe check around; we have several whiskey bars here with good selections. Try a couple examples of each style to get an idea of what you like. you could also get 3 obottles of respectable whiskies for $75 that would give you a good representation of what each can offer.

Regarding on how to drink it, that's really up to you. While I only drink it neat, some say certain whiskeys do better neat, some with a cube and some with a splash of water. Believe it or not it's easier to drink with an ice cube or two than it is with water. Sip slow; tiny sips allow you to taste and experience without being overwhelmed by the intensity.


----------



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

That is defiantly some good advice. I really want want to go to some tastings, but they don't have any around here, only wine.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Whiskeys are just like cigars in that your own palate is going to be your guide. Best way to get acclimated is to try a wide variety and keep notes on what you like and what you don't. Consider a bottle to be like a full box of cigars. When starting out in cigars, you don't rush out and buy a bunch of boxes ... you buy sampler packs. Same thing with libations. Don't go out and buy bottles right off the bat even if they are all highly recommended. Just because 9 out of 10 people like something doesn't mean you will too. Try to find a good bar that stocks a wide variety of whiskeys and bourbons. Maybe a higher end restaurant. Take time to talk to the bartenders and have them set you up with sampler shots in a whiskey glass (not a shot glass). Have a glass of water + a spoon when you do this too. Try a small sip. Then add partial spoon of water, swirl the mixture and wait a few minutes. Then try another sip. The difference is sometimes striking. Don't try more than 2 or 3 samples at a time or you'll soon be tipsy and your true sense of taste will be out the window. Try all price ranges - cost does not always equal quality or enjoyment. Also, don't drive afterward! Go with a sober buddy or take a cab / public transit. Good luck!


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

One of the most important aspects of sipping whiskey, is to really get a hold of the taste. Let it flow around your whole mouth. The top , side, and back of your tongue. "Chew" it a bit, before you swallow. This is very different from slamming back shots. Also, let it sit in the glass for a few minutes. Exposure to the air helps open up, and prepare a whiskey for drinking. While some folks like whiskey with ice, cold temperatures can reduce the release of flavors. I prefer to drink "neat", then I will add a few drops of water...the higher the proof, the more water I may add. Water helps open up the flavors. Oh, and make sure you nose it, (smell it), for a bit before you taste. What do you smell?....fruit, sugar, caramel, nuts, leather, smoke, etc.....

Good whiskey, (or whisky), is to be enjoyed slowly, with thought. 

A few brands I recommend for noobs:
Bourbon: Knob Creek, Makers Mark, Henry McKenna Single Barrel
Scotch: Glenfarclas, Highland Park 12 year, Auchentoshan Three Wood
Irish: Jameson, Redbreast, Tullamore Dew
Rye: Rittenhouse
Canadian: Pendleton, Wiser's

I also recommenced having a glass of club soda on ice, or water on ice, as an accompaniment, to clear the pallet. 

Additionally, if you have a decent whiskey bar in your area; go ther, and chat with the bartender about whiskey. If they are not too busy, they usually can help you get into the nuances of really enjoying whiskey. Cheers!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Bourbon is my spirit of choice. Love the stuff, just can't get enough!

If you are just looking at getting into bourbon, there is no need to spend anywhere near $75. Jim Bean Black is a great starter bourbon that you can pick up for less than $20. Wild Turkey 101 gets it's knocks, but it is another great one. For a little more, Maker's Mark or Knob Creek are just awesome as well. Honestly, when you first start out, you will probably get lost in the complexity of a $75-$100 bourbon anyways. The great thing about bourbon is that there are cheaper spirits that are still great when you drink them "neat." 

If you insist on spending a little more, Knob Creek Single Barrel 9 year, Four Roses Small Batch, and Wild Turkey Rare Breed are all exquisite bourbons for not a ton of money.


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

tedski said:


> Whiskeys are just like cigars in that your own palate is going to be your guide. Best way to get acclimated is to try a wide variety and keep notes on what you like and what you don't. Consider a bottle to be like a full box of cigars. When starting out in cigars, you don't rush out and buy a bunch of boxes ... you buy sampler packs. Same thing with libations. Don't go out and buy bottles right off the bat even if they are all highly recommended. Just because 9 out of 10 people like something doesn't mean you will too. Try to find a good bar that stocks a wide variety of whiskeys and bourbons. Maybe a higher end restaurant. Take time to talk to the bartenders and have them set you up with sampler shots in a whiskey glass (not a shot glass). Have a glass of water + a spoon when you do this too. Try a small sip. Then add partial spoon of water, swirl the mixture and wait a few minutes. Then try another sip. The difference is sometimes striking. Don't try more than 2 or 3 samples at a time or you'll soon be tipsy and your true sense of taste will be out the window. Try all price ranges - cost does not always equal quality or enjoyment. Also, don't drive afterward! Go with a sober buddy or take a cab / public transit. Good luck!


Yep! Good advice! Cheers!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Side note: I don't mix whiskey and fine cigars. The two fight each other for palate dominance and neither is able to be enjoyed to the full. I drink my fine whiskey separate as it's own experience. 

As far as getting into it, like cigars it's going to take a little patience, and a lot of money. The more you sample, the more your palate will acclimate to the variously flavors and effects. 

I can't speak for bourbon as I don't care for a lot of it, but when it comes to scotch, I'd start with the blends and the highland scotches as they tend to be more approachable.


----------



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

Branzig said:


> For a little more, Maker's Mark or Knob Creek are just awesome as well.


I have a friend that is a huge Maker's Mark fan, so I will get with him to try some. I have no plans to spend $75 on whiskey at that point. I do know scotches can get up to that price point.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Side note: I don't mix whiskey and fine cigars.


Agreed.

That's what pipes are for :mrgreen:

ipe:


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Side note: I don't mix whiskey and fine cigars. The two fight each other for palate dominance and neither is able to be enjoyed to the full. I drink my fine whiskey separate as it's own experience.
> 
> As far as getting into it, like cigars it's going to take a little patience, and a lot of money. The more you sample, the more your palate will acclimate to the variously flavors and effects.
> 
> I can't speak for bourbon as I don't care for a lot of it, but when it comes to scotch, I'd start with the blends and the highland scotches as they tend to be more approachable.


To each his own!  Myself, I enjoy a good cigar with a good whiskey, or a good cognac, I find the taste and tactile experience to really compliment one another.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

a2dogs said:


> To each his own!  Myself, I enjoy a good cigar with a good whiskey, or a good cognac, I find the taste and tactile experience to really compliment one another.


Check around your area for restaurants, bars, liquor stores and hotels for tastings as these are the best avenues for getting to try a variety without shelling out $50 for a bottle you don't like. I live in the absolute sticks and there is always a tasting going on here every week. I'm sure you can find something near you.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

The tasting advice is spot on. Definitely do that. My wife found it much easier to drink whisky after we went to a tasting. Also, comparing the Glenlivet and the JW might be a good way to jump start your experience. The JW is a very popular and normally fairly well regarded (for the price) blend while the Glenlivet will give you a pretty straight forward Speyside single malt experience.


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

I enjoy whiskey, scotch, bourbon, rye, and I like it neat or on the rocks. That being said, I'm a bargain shopper, I won't spend a ton of money on booze. For bourbon style whiskey, start off with Woodford Reserve, very smooth tasty bourbon style whiskey, this is best on the rocks. As for scotch, don't go less than 12 year, and stick with single malts. Jonny Walker has done a great job making people think that their whiskey is the best money can buy, but that's all a marketing ploy. Start out with The Macallan 12, really great single malt scotch at the $50 price point, I like this one neat as ice will take the great flavor away.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

chadderkdawg said:


> As for scotch, don't go less than 12 year, and stick with single malts.


I'd argue that Talisker 10 is better than just about any of the 12-years (Glenlivit, Glenfiddich, Macallan) but that's what makes scotch (and cigars!) fun... everyone's palate is different.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

tedski said:


> Whiskeys are just like cigars in that your own palate is going to be your guide. Best way to get acclimated is to try a wide variety and keep notes on what you like and what you don't. Consider a bottle to be like a full box of cigars. When starting out in cigars, you don't rush out and buy a bunch of boxes ... you buy sampler packs. Same thing with libations. Don't go out and buy bottles right off the bat even if they are all highly recommended. Just because 9 out of 10 people like something doesn't mean you will too. Try to find a good bar that stocks a wide variety of whiskeys and bourbons. Maybe a higher end restaurant. Take time to talk to the bartenders and have them set you up with sampler shots in a whiskey glass (not a shot glass). Have a glass of water + a spoon when you do this too. Try a small sip. Then add partial spoon of water, swirl the mixture and wait a few minutes. Then try another sip. The difference is sometimes striking. Don't try more than 2 or 3 samples at a time or you'll soon be tipsy and your true sense of taste will be out the window. Try all price ranges - cost does not always equal quality or enjoyment. Also, don't drive afterward! Go with a sober buddy or take a cab / public transit. Good luck!


That is excellent advice.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Side note: I don't mix whiskey and fine cigars. The two fight each other for palate dominance and neither is able to be enjoyed to the full. I drink my fine whiskey separate as it's own experience.
> 
> As far as getting into it, like cigars it's going to take a little patience, and a lot of money. The more you sample, the more your palate will acclimate to the variously flavors and effects.
> 
> I can't speak for bourbon as I don't care for a lot of it, but when it comes to scotch, I'd start with the blends and the highland scotches as they tend to be more approachable.


Never thought of enjoying them separate before, surprisingly. Anyone know of a good whiskey/Scotch bar in central NJ?


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

I highly recommend seeking out a bar that specializes in your liquor of choice. That's how I came to enjoy bourbon, sat at a bourbon bar, let the staff lead me in bourbons to try. Having said that, one of my favorites that I recommend to anyone especially those new to bourbon is Basil Hayden's (~$30 per bottle). I enjoy it neat but a cube or two of ice should take some of the edge off.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

JollyRogers said:


> I highly recommend seeking out a bar that specializes in your liquor of choice. That's how I came to enjoy bourbon, sat at a bourbon bar, let the staff lead me in bourbons to try. Having said that, one of my favorites that I recommend to anyone especially those new to bourbon is Basil Hayden's (~$30 per bottle). I enjoy it neat but a cube or two of ice should take some of the edge off.


Awesome. I'm gonna have to do some research on finding these Bourbon/whiskey/scotch bars. Admittedly I've lived in Jersey all my life and have never heard of or been to one like it. Around here they're just called bars lol. Jersey has plenty of them and loads of people to fill them (not judging, I'm one of them)


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

I've found that many times bars or restaurants that don't claim to specialize in whisky will have decent whisky lists. They're usually a little cheaper than the ones that do specialize.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

garublador said:


> I've found that many times bars or restaurants that don't claim to specialize in whisky will have decent whisky lists. They're usually a little cheaper than the ones that do specialize.


While I agree with that, I will say that the ones that specialize typically have a much more knowledgeable staff who will be able to make good suggestions and help someone new to whiskey. The increased cost is worth it in my opinion at least when trying to develop your taste.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

JollyRogers said:


> While I agree with that, I will say that the ones that specialize typically have a much more knowledgeable staff who will be able to make good suggestions and help someone new to whiskey. The increased cost is worth it in my opinion at least when trying to develop your taste.


Oh, I agree. I was just saying that if he can't find bars that advertise as specializing in whisky he might be able to find some good alternatives.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

garublador said:


> I've found that many times bars or restaurants that don't claim to specialize in whisky will have decent whisky lists. They're usually a little cheaper than the ones that do specialize.


Good to know, thanks


----------

